# (Fwd) Radio story - stumper



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <tfmills@regiments.org>* on *Mon, 13 Dec 1999 23:04:19 -0700*
This question came up another forum.  Any ideas?
------- Forwarded message follows -------
... looking for story she heard 10 years ago on CBC radio. 
It‘s a World war II story, I think.  Some soldiers are captured by
Germans in France and treated crueling and kept in terrible
conditions.  The soldiers eat each other to survivie. Only one soldier
lives and he is court martialed.  Patron says it is a up-lifting
story.  not to me  She has contacted the CBC and they were not
helpful.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 14 Dec 1999 21:03:17 -0800*
My idea is that the story is "balognia" pun intented, an urban legend.
Perhaps the lady should contact Terrence McKenna hope I am spelling his
name wrong
He did quite a hatchet-job on the WW2 RCAF and wasn‘t too kind to
soldiers and sailors either, in a CBC-TV production a few years ago. On
second thought, don‘t tell her.
It‘s not just that we Canadians are in Egypt a state of de Nile it‘s
just that the story doesn‘t sound practical. Perhaps she is confusing
the story with an actual incident that happend in the North as a result
of a plane crash. The name Martin Hartwell seems to ring a bell.
"T.F. Mills" wrote:
> 
> This question came up another forum.  Any ideas?
> 
> ------- Forwarded message follows -------
> 
> ... looking for story she heard 10 years ago on CBC radio.
> It‘s a World war II story, I think.  Some soldiers are captured by
> Germans in France and treated crueling and kept in terrible
> conditions.  The soldiers eat each other to survivie. Only one soldier
> lives and he is court martialed.  Patron says it is a up-lifting
> story.  not to me  She has contacted the CBC and they were not
> helpful.
> 
> T.F. Mills
> tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
> 
> Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
>  http://www.regiments.org 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

